# Making a prewar Messinger seat wear tabs



## John (Feb 27, 2013)

Prewar Messinger seat wear tabs


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2013)

John, you really make it hard not to beg...


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2013)

Chrome or just steel? Sendig some to the chrome shop tomorrow. Takes two weeks.
John


----------



## Sterling41 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Messinger clips*



John said:


> View attachment 86193View attachment 86194View attachment 86195
> Prewar Messinger seat wear tabs




I would be interested in a set of non-chromed seat clips for a Messinger seat.  Norm


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2013)

$7.00 ea plus shipping. Pay after you receive them and are completely happy. Pay with check, cash, PayPal, Postal order, stamps, or other parts. Or get them free by starting a “praise for John” tread that I can resurrect once a year.
PM me your address and I will ship them out.
Thanks,
John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2013)

All Praise John, greatest person of all time! you know when you deal with a guy like John satisfaction is always guaranteed. anyone who doesn't love John clearly has severe psychosocial issues.
With a name like John you know he has to be cool!
John's so cool he even has his own emoticon!







​

For those who don't love John,


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

What are you trying to have him make now suck-up? Just kidding Scott you know I luv ya like a brother--now really what are you wanting him to make! V/r Shawn


----------



## Wadeawhile (Jan 14, 2020)

John said:


> $7.00 ea plus shipping. Pay after you receive them and are completely happy. Pay with check, cash, PayPal, Postal order, stamps, or other parts. Or get them free by starting a “praise for John” tread that I can resurrect once a year.
> PM me your address and I will ship them out.
> Thanks,
> John



Hi, I saw your post about the seat wear tabs & I need a pair as well. If you could forward your mailing info, & total price, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

